# Special Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is Cotton wood burl, White tail antler lip rest, brass inlay, Brass THO Band, Camel Bone caped Barrel behind the band & stuffed with an African Black Wood insert and caped again with Camel Bone topped of with a CA finish.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Special is right. Fantastic looking call.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

That is really nice !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Special" , my arse !!! That's just what is expected of you now, Robert..

And to think....a couple of years ago you didn't even know that ducks quacked.

Kidding aside, Mate...that one is almost too beautiful to use....:cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

So, when are you going to get serious about call making and kick it up a notch or two ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jawing about Robert's 'learning' experience..I did a little nosing around. Think this wuz about his 'downfall' into duck calls..LOL..

*YOU'VE COME A LONG WAY, BABY !!!!!!*....:biggrin::biggrin:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=193674


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh man that brings back a few memories!! I still have the Kingwood insert.. LOL

You guys have always been kind to me!! Richard, I can not thank you enough for showing me the way!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw this on THO and couldn't think of anything to reply but OMG, AWESOME, SAWEET, INCREDIBLE etc etc. so I didn't reply cuz those don't explain that call.

So I'm not going to say anything here either!!

2cool

WT


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Oh man that brings back a few memories!! I still have the Kingwood insert.. LOL
> 
> You guys have always been kind to me!! Richard, I can not thank you enough for showing me the way!!


you did it, improved on your design, started using select pieces of wood and mixing materials and your fit/finish are perfect

you went from making a duck call to art in my eyes


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert picked up all I had to offer, dang quick I might add, then just kept on going! I beleive the grasshopper has become the master, and I'm just glad to know I'll be able to tell folks "Heck, I knew Robert A. before he was a call making legend".


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

To Funny my friend!! I could imagine what you thought of this guy showing up at your place pencil and paper in hand!! Been hooked ever since!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've typed up several replies but they all seemed inadequate so I erased them lol. I just don't know of anything else to say except, "Beautiful call"! 

You're knockin' 'em out of the park my friend!! Now I need to see about ordering a couple more calls but I'll call you next week about that lol.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely love that wood withthe antler, butthat grain POPS! Great shape and finish. Can't believe the improvements since The Post Jim put up here. WOW!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Those are spectacular! So very classy! Nice work.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

wow. i wish i could turn out some finished products like that. thats awesome.


----------

